# Browning Hi power magazine



## Mr.T (Mar 21, 2014)

Is there a way to dis-assemble these for cleaning? I've run out of ideas.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there's some sort of small tab at the back of the magazine's floorplate. Press it downwards, and that will permit the floorplate to slide off to the front.

Be careful, because as the floorplate comes off the front of the magazine, the magazine spring will come flying out. Restrain it, as you remove the floorplate.

Now the magazine spring and the follower will drop out of the bottom of the magazine, leaving everything open for cleaning.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

My Mecgar magzines have the detent in the center of the floorplate that is pushed in, and the floorplate slide forward. The detent is held by the bottom of the spring.


----------



## Mr.T (Mar 21, 2014)

Got it, Thanks. Wouldn't you know I have one of each style. The Mecgar is the easiest to take apart now that I know what to push on:smt083. The other has the tab on the back and is a pain compared to the Mecgar.


----------

